# Solved: Connecting DVD Recorder + Freeview



## Palustris (Apr 25, 2006)

Old, dim and none technical!
Have bought a DVD recorder with bulit in Freeview. We already have a Freeview Box (not a Satellite one, connected to the aerial). The Connection info in the Manual shows how to connect the Player ok, but it does not show how to do it in such a way that we can use both the Freeview box AND the built in Freeview in the recorder. Any ideas?
Have for the moment got it all connected so that the Recorder Freeview is operating, but not the original Box.
TIA.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

I have the same and have it connected up as follows

Aerial - freeview BOX (actually a PVR) - DVD - TV
Scart cable from Freeview BOX - TVScart1
Scart cable from DVD - TV Scart2

then I can view the freeview box on the TV via Ext1 or the DVD.DVD Freeview via Ext2 

Do you have a TV with 2 scarts ?
OR 
are you looking to put the signals through the aerial as i have done at my mother-in-law, who does not have a scart plug

Freeview box (actually a PVR) is tuned into channel 6 on the TV
DVD box is tuned into channel 7 on the TV


----------



## Palustris (Apr 25, 2006)

Cheers. Let me get this straight The aerial goes into the Freeview box, then via the OUT side of that to the IN side of the DVD then from its OUT side to the TV?
The TV has only one Scart connection, but we do have a powered Scart splitter.
Told you I was dim!


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

I suspect the DVD will setup through the aerial (whats the make and model of the DVD Player - 
Few Freeview boxs will output through the aerial - however, post make and model

Assuming 
1) DVD will output to TV
2) Freeview will not

connect aerial as suggested 
Then 
Terrestrial TV should go through all the Boxs and show on your TV as normal via 1,2,3,4, poss 5 if available in your area

Now because you have the aerial connected to everyting the 
Freeview box can pick up the freeview signal
DVD box can pick up freeview signal

Connect the Freeview to the scart on tv
now you can see freeview through the TV by selecting the Scart input on TV

The dvd player 
can you tune your TV using channel 6 to a DVD signal being modulated from the DVD to TV ????
if you can then you will also be able to see freeview from DVD on channel 6.



> but we do have a powered Scart splitter


Then you could also use this - I use one in daughters bedrrom for a DVD / Freebox onto a small portable

Also you may have a RGB?s-video input that you can use with the DVD


----------



## Palustris (Apr 25, 2006)

Thanks very much, will try this tomorrow.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

OK - post back any issues, you have tomorrow - if you post back Make and Models would help


----------



## Palustris (Apr 25, 2006)

Brilliant, connected it all up as suggested and we can watch Analog Channels 1 to 5 as before, Freeview from the old Sony Box and record with the new Panasonic DVD recorder. We can watch analog, or Freeview AND record. Saved me a lot of earache!
Thanks again!


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

your welcome :up: glad it all worked


----------

